# DCC help needed with engine



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok I have a CSX engine (#9003) and I love the thing, its a Dash 8, however it seems to be jumpy on my DC track, is there a way to correct this or should I just reprogram it with my Bachmann EZ command system? Should I wait till I get my Digitrax system? It is using the AT123 (discontinued) board/chip, I don't want to really distroy the DCC board by running it as is, but I would like to have it run both on DC and DCC setups so it can be used at clubs and shows too!

anyways thanks for the help!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The decoder is a DH123AT. I did the install. It was programed on my Digitrax system to run on DC and DCC. This engine ran great as an Athearn Blue Box DC. After I installed the decoder, it was test run on DCC and ran the same as with DC. I then ran it as a DC and other than the higher voltage to get it moving it ran smooth. New Berlin sent me a PM and I could not answer his questions so we are hoping that y'all can help us.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I found this on Soundtrax web site.

*Important:​*​​​​Your decoder will work best in analog mode when using a​
high quality, electronically regulated power pack, preferably one that supplies
smooth, filtered DC power. Older rheostat style power packs and pulse power​packs will result in erratic and unreliable operation and should not be used​with the Tsunami sound decoder. If your power pack provides a Pulse power​switch, leave it in the ‘Off’ position.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern,
Your last post is exactly right! A DCC decoder equipped loco requires a clean power supply to work properly. If you try to run them off a cheap supply you will get spotty and jerky results.

New Berlin RR,
Break down and get a "real" DCC system and you'll quit having "System Issues"!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

he did mention he uses EZ command though...


----------

